# What makes a wife.... a wife?



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

What makes a woman .. a "Wife"? 

How do _you_ define 'wife'? 

What is expected of a wife? 
What isn't? 

How are wives treated differently than their husbands would treat their Mothers.. or Secretary/Co-worker... Friend... etc.





Everyone's thoughts welcome....

Blaze


----------



## LadyEm (Oct 6, 2009)

Google's definition: a married woman; a man's partner in marriage "

The term _partner_, in many definitions, talks about sharing common interests; two people who agree to share responsibility for achieving some specific goal.

To me, a wife is a woman who truly understand what a partnership is. This means she must be willing to share responsibility, meet the needs of her spouse, and work with her spouse to achieve specific goals: happiness, trust, friendship, love, great communication, honesty, etc.

Too many women who marry have not realized this, and unfortunately, some will never. Too many women only focus on having only their own needs met, and selfishly, turn away from the needs of their spouse; all while making excuses.

"Every husbands needs a wife who will encourage him and make him feel proud. Every wife needs a husband who honors and respects her. Encouraging each other with sincere compliments is never a sign of weakness; it is the right thing to do." - A quote from the article, "Making a Marriage Work".

A wife, as well as her spouse, should always show tenderness and respect, without selfishness. Each partner must be considerate and sensitive to the other's needs and desires.


----------

